# Question About Band Attachment



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to start working on a new frame in the next day or so. This one I am wanting to try a new attachment method, thinking of doing thru the fork. I tried doing a search for a how to on the thru the fork attachment but no luck. I have always just done over the top so don't really know exactly how to do it. Got a good idea but want to get it right first time. Thanks for the help guys.

Also while I'm asking questions. What is the best type tubes to buy and where is a good place to get them cheap? I want to try some tubes out as well got a few projects in my mind they will suit better.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have only shot a few slings with tubes, and now recently shot with theraband gold.. i would never ever use tubes again. the tubes are so rigid .. bands are fluid and liquid like in their movements. i find it much more appealing and the performance is better.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

u can always attach tubes in the flatband over the top method


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

For tubes you could search ebay for dankung (chinese) tubes. Some often used are 1745 and 2040.

TTF attatchments:

You could use the matchstick method:









Or some narrow slots (have to be narrower than the bands):









or (I prefer this) the way Bill Hays makes attaches his bands:









another option would be a spanish or gypsy type of attachment (put a loop of string or leather between bands and slingshot).


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a way to attach bands or tubes 3 different ways that I have used for several years. It will work very well over the top, to the inside or around the out side. It makes the frame a little wide, but I found that after I got used to the hold, it was quite comfortable. - Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_99/gallery_5_99_106918.jpg
http://slingshotforu..._5_99_88448.jpg


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys just what I was looking for. I will probably eventually try all the different methods and pick what I like best.
Thanks 
Tony


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and thanks for the info on the tubes as well. I had seen the ones on the dankung website reckon I will order them. I just thought there might be a place in the states to get something similiar. I have shot tubes a lot and like them as welll as mr. Herrimans latex bands. I think they both have their place for sure my slingshots with tubes are what I put on the ones I give away and get abused a lot . I have been using exercize tubes they ain't to great I had some 1745 chinese tubes and like them a lot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Truelytexas.com sells dankung tubes here in the states but even with shipping Dankung.com is cheaper if you have a couple of weeks to wait. There have been a couple of threads on attaching tubes to naturals the same will work on board cuts, I'ld look them up for you but I'm using my iPod right now and it's a pain. You should be able to search for them.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Another clever idea, Tex!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one that Tex posted is very similar to one I made for my little Son... He's particularly fond of flipping so his prongs are more pronounced.
He even takes regular tube slingshots and turns them around backward, really seems to help with his flip.


----------

